# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  giúp mình với usb bị virus

## manquang29

usb của mình khi cắm vào 1 máy tính khác,sau đó cho lại vào máy mình mở lên thì bkav phát hiện và diệt dc 1 con virus..tất cả tài liệu trong usb đều bị mất..ko chỉ vậy những lần sau khi cắm usb vào là hiện lên dòng chữ " the specified module could not be found"
giờ mình ko biết làm gì nữa..mai có bài thuyết trình mà ko có usb là xong...hic...bác nào giúp e được ko ?

----------


## myphamchatluong

bây giờ bạn chịu khó format nó đi đã, rồi sau đó bạn nên cài 1 chương trình diệt virus thật tốt cho máy và kèm theo đó là 1 chương trình diệt virus autorun cho usb. như thế các lần sau có thể sẽ tránh đc virus đáng kể đó.
bạn vào đây tham khảo nhá:http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=4610&highlight=usb+disk+sercurity

----------


## banthe247

tốt nhất là bạn dùng những phần mềm diệt virus nổi tiếng. vì lúc đó, bạn không còn lo lắng với cái usb đầy virus nữa. mỗi lần cắm vào thì nó tự động dọn dẹp cho bạn.
chúc bạn vui vẻ!

----------


## quyend832

bạn dùng những chương trình gì cũng vậy thôi, thế theo các bạn thì sử dụng chương trình gì là không bị như vậy nào bạn hãy dùng những chương trình bảo vệ usb ở đây xem sao nhé
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=43316

----------


## vanthi1991

đối vs usb thì nên dùng usb disk security, cái này khá tốt, bạn nên có 1 phần mềm diệt virus thật tốt cho máy, đối vs usb nên tạo sẵn 1 con autorun.inf trong usb nữa

----------


## Mai Ngọc Ân

avira ấy mạnh lắm ....!!!!!!!
cái này diệt được tất cả .....

----------


## cucre26

format roi ,check fix lai usb di la duoc ay ma

----------


## vanthangicom

ai có phền mềm diệt vi rut nào chỉ dành riêng cho usb và dc cài trự­c tiếp vào usb mà ko chiếm dung lư­ợng của usb ko cho minh link với.

----------


## tungbkhd

autorun virus remover 2.3 là phần mềm chuyên trị virus lây nhiễm qua usb. 
link tải: http://www.ziddu.com/download/2910451/autorunremover.zip.html
crack: http://www.ziddu.com/download/2910531/autorun.virus.remover.2.3.-patch.exe.html

----------


## hoaian

thank bạn nhé!!!! bạn mớ­i học 12 mà bít nhiều quá nhỉ!!!

----------


## huylevans

autorun quả là vấn đề muôn thuở không bao giờ hết nóng với các loại thiết bị di động như ổ cứng di động,usb,hay thẻ nhở.bạn nên sử dụng một công cụ mạnh để quét nó,*bitdefender 2010* là một gợi ý cho bạn.phiên bản này chạy cũng đã nhẹ nhiều đi lắm rồi,mình đang dùng nó thấy rất ổn định.

cung cấp cho bạn thông tin về autorun từ bitdefender:
( worm:win32/autorun.gen!inf, virus found womr/autorun, is/autorun, inf/autorun.gen trojan ) 
*spreading:* very high *damage:* medium *size:* variable *discovered:* 2009 sep 08 


symptoms:
presence of "autorun.inf" file in root of fixed or removable drives pointing to various suspect executables. 
technical description:
autorun files ("autorun.inf") represent a feature of windows that dictates what actions the operating system should take when a drive is mounted or accessed. 
*trojan.autoruninf.gen* is a generic heuristic detection capable of detecting known and unknown "autorun.inf" files used by malware to spread.
[/B]
removal instructions:
please let bitdefender disinfect your files. 
analyzed by:
daniel radu, senior malware researcher

----------

